# My garage shop



## DickDastardly40

Once I'd struck floor the rest was 'easy', here is my Garage after tidying and spruced specially for you, my guests; Welcome.

It measures about 6m x 2.6m (19'6" X 8'6") and has a roller shutter door at one end and a door to the utility room and downstairs loo at the other.



















My machinery is a Myford Super 7B with imperial box, a BCA Sigma Allen Jig borer, a chinese drill press, a combination wet/dry grinder, and a 2.5HP compressor which gives 9.5 CFM output

Storage comprises some substantial racking won from work and a roll around toolbox and some p;astic drawer units which work well. The benches were kindly left by the previous occupant of the house.

In case of a 4 pic limit per post I'll continue on another pane


----------



## DickDastardly40




----------



## DickDastardly40




----------



## doubleboost

Your shop is very much like mine , i find the downstairs loo especially handy for cooling recently welded parts ,
I will have a tidy up and post some pictures
John


----------



## Bogstandard

Al,

I was actually given a BCA Mk II jig borer a few years ago. It had only ever been used once.

I went to visit friends at a place I used to work at, and while having a cup of coffee I asked what the crappy old machine was under a pile of junk in the corner of the workshop. I was duly told that it was a milling machine, but the buyer had bought the wrong type, was tried once, not good enough to do the job and they went out and bought a Bridgeport.
You can have it if you can cart it away, he told me. Twenty mile round trip to pick up my trailer in super record time. Fork lifted it on (complete with original base cabinet and all tooling). It was in my workshop about three hours after he told me it was mine. A quick clean down, a lot of the original packing grease was still on it, and was swapped out for my Herbert surface grinder and a big roll of cash. Best visit I have ever had anywhere.
Absolutely fantastic machines, but a little too small for what I needed.

John


----------



## Alphawolf45

Wow that Myford lathe is beeee-u-tiful......I have 8 lathes so far and you can bet your last dollar I am willing to buy another couple or three more..None I got now look half as purty as that Myford....I am drooling.. Hehheheh


----------



## DickDastardly40

Alphawolf45  said:
			
		

> Wow that Myford lathe is beeee-u-tiful



Thanks very much Alpha, I wasn't fishing for compliments, however gratefully recieved.  I hadn't even cleaned it up as a job is in progress.

A couple of differing views persist regards to Myfords, some think they are overpriced and over-regarded; they certainly hold their value well. Some think they are the best thing since sliced bread and no self respecting model engineer shouldn't be without one.

The amount of quality work knocked out on them over the years (not by me) shouldn't be disregarded, however they have both good and bad points.

Mine is accurate and repeatable, it offers flexibility for all manner of milling tasks with the slotted cross slide. The company offers spares support and there is a big market for both new and used spares & accessories on Ebay and elsewhere.

It is a little under powered, mine is 3/4 HP, fastest speed is 2200 RPM but not for long and not with any sort of cut. It has no powered cross feed (available on later expensive models), the tailstock does not sit on a vee giving potential accuracy issues and the chucks are screwed on allowing potential unscrewing if running in reverse.

I wouldn't pay the premium they have sold for recently however I would have another. If someone asked me should they buy one, I'd get them to try one first to see how it measured up to any preconceived ideas.

I like mine although others may not have a similar opinion.

John,

I'd have liked a gander at the original condition BCA especially the manual. Mine had some big marks on the table, but I bought it for £220 with several collets so not too bad I didn't think. I've surface ground the table now and it looks nice. The biggest collet I have is 5/16, at least 3/8 would perhaps be more pragmatic, perhaps they don't come bigger. It needs a bit more work on bits and pieces like a screw for the pulley tensioner but it works as is so on a back burner.



			
				doubleboost  said:
			
		

> i find the downstairs loo especially handy for cooling recently welded parts ,



I dread to think if too much thermal shock caused the pan to crack! I don't weld, though I am considering doing some silver soldering so I may yet have recourse to quench in the thunderbox.

The drill press was BNIB Ebay special for £5 which a mate in Plymouth collected for me so no delivery. I couldn't believe my luck. OK it's not wonderful but sometimes all you need is to push a vertical drill through bit of material with not too much accuracy.

Thanks for your interest


----------



## SignalFailure

Three cups of tea in the 4th photo - must've been an intensive drilling operation!

I wish I had that much space in my garage/workshop.... still with your recent addition you'll soon find out how much kids eat up your space (I have 4 kayaks, loads of wet-gear, 6 bikes, a newspaper trolley, a tent, kites, body-boards, a telescope, bird feeders etc etc in mine).


----------



## ksouers

Hmm, where do I start...

Hello. My name is Kevin, I'm a new member having signed up in the last week. I think I've read (almost) every post here just this past weekend. What a wonderful group of talented, creative and friendly people! I usually lurk around a place before I decide if I want to join, but this place needed no such snooping around. I knew immediately this was "my place". Reminds me of a quiet neighborhood pub where you can order a pint and just relax in comfortable surroundings.

A bit about me:
I'm 48, married, live in St. Charles, MO USA. That's the next county north of St. Louis. I started machining fresh out of high school in various job shops then spent a couple years working in the engine room of a steamship (an old WWII oil tanker) seeing the world while someone else paid the bills. Main power for the ship was a turbine-electric set up (biggest damned electric motor I've ever seen!), 6800 horsepower. But we also had many piston steam engines powering pumps as backups of electric-powered systems. After that I got into computer programming in the early eighties, been there ever since, except for a period I got tired of "cube-burbia" and owned a small trucking company. Since getting married I had to settle down to a paycheck and so went back to programming.

Ever since that stint on the ship I've had a love of the sea and an interest in steam power and it's history. Though I've had a Sherline lathe for many years I never really had time to do anything with it. It seemed there were always too many more urgent things to be done. I then found people making some very fascinating model engines. I was hooked. I bought a Seig X2 mill and started to learn how to use it, then came a Seig C2 lathe. Slowly, I'm starting to remember some of the things I learned way back when. I still had some of my tools from my earlier shop experience but I'm starting to acquire more.

Now, on to the shop. It's a corner of a detached garage, about a 6 foot by 8 foot space. The garage is 24x24, so it's quite large. It'll roughly fit 3 mini vans side-by-side with plenty of room in front and behind. And my wife's stuff takes up most of it 

The Sherline.





The C2.





The X2.





My Black & Decker bandsaw. I need to replace this badly!





Tool boxes.





And my wife's closet!





Current project. X axis DRO for the mini-mill.


----------



## CallMeAL

Welcome!

I haven't been here long myself. Looking at your photo's, I wonder to myself, does anyone actually use their garage anymore as a place to park a car? ???

My little one car garage hasn't seen a auto in it since I moved to this house 13 years ago!

Anyway - enjoy this group, I know I do.


----------



## Brass_Machine

Heya Kevin!

Welcome to the club. Got those 2 machines myself, except I have the HF version of the lathe. I have actually been able to accomplish a lot with those 2 little machines.

Do you have a first engine planned? If not, you may wanna jump on one of our team builds.

Eric


----------



## wareagle

Welcome aboard Kevin! We are very glad you joined us!

It looks like you have a nice place set up to make chips! You said that the wife's "stuff" has an encroachment in your place; I have found that that is an everlasting ongoing battle for myself, as well as those who I know. If you, or anyone else, figures out the answer to peacefully take back the shop, let us know!!!! :big:


----------



## ksouers

Thanks for the welcomes, everyone.

CallMeAl:
I doubt both cars have spent a total of 12 hours in that garage. Certainly not both at the same time!

Eric:
I've got bits and pieces for small Stirling. I'd be interested in helping in a team build at some point. It looks like fun, and certainly help build camaraderie among the membership. Right now I'd just like to get the machines tuned up and dialed in. The owner needs it, too 

wareagle:
Thanks. It is a pretty comfortable place. As you can see the place is quite a mess. I used to keep up with it but I noticed the more I cleaned up, the more "things" started appearing on my benches and in my cupboards. I've also noticed that as long as swarf remains on the floor, boxes and things stay outside my little corner. Funny. So now I tidy up a bit but leave just enough stuff laying around that my co-dictator avoids encroachment 
Kind of like home security, make your place less attractive and the vermin will go elsewhere.


----------



## CrewCab

Hi Kevin, welcome from another newcomer   ........... the Sherline is a nice piece of kit, I hadn't realised quite how small they are, seeing it alongside your C2 puts it into perspective, thanks. I've recently acquired an X2 mill and a small lathe and am also trying to remember past skills, so your not alone.

As for your shop, it looks just right to me, well used, you just need to work on expanding into the "other area" ........... good luck with that one 



			
				CallMeAL  said:
			
		

> I wonder to myself, does anyone actually use their garage anymore as a place to park a car? ???



Novel idea Al, I doubt it will catch on though 

Dave


----------



## ksouers

Thanks Dave.

Yes, the Sherline is nice. And quite small. It's very well finished, much better than the Chinese stuff, and holds it's accuracy well. But it does have shortcomings. The three jaw chuck is getting worn and no longer holds "large" parts reliably. I haven't had anything come out yet, but it will loosen up. I no longer turn anything larger than about 1/2 inch on it, though I have turned 1 3/8 aluminum and 3/4 inch steel when it was newer. And the attachments are quite expensive! Still, it has it's place in the shop and I do use it. 

And I do have plans to annex some of the other areas. I'm desperately in need of a layout and quality control area so I plan to add another bench or small desk somewhere.


----------



## ksouers

I finished my DRO for the x axis on the mill. Finally.
It was a simple project, the hardest part was getting the time to work on it. So it was done in 10-15 minute chunks over the course of a week.

The only thing that was critical was keeping the caliper parallel to the table, so the rest was all "calibrated eyeball" engineering. Layout the marks and start cutting. Except for a small piece of angle aluminum and screws, all materials came from the scrap bin. Actually, cut-offs from an ingot I had cast a couple years ago. The ingot had been cast from soda cans, so it was also a recycling job.








I checked it against a dial indicator and it's dead on!


----------



## Brass_Machine

Hey Kevin...

I just noticed you clamping method for your vise. You might want to give these PLANS a try.


Eric


----------



## ksouers

Eric,
Thanks. I've been intending to make those for some time. Just haven't gotten "a round tuit" yet. So far clamping on the ends has served me well. I've only had one job I had to set up on an angle and did a little head scratchin' till I figured out a way to get it clamped down.

I will make a pair though, eventually. I've been considering it recently, perhaps this summer.


----------



## AllThumbs

Nice DRO. I think you should cut those "daggars" off the calipers tho. Could bite you. Use a cutoff wheel on a dremel or angle grinder.

Eric


----------



## CrewCab

ksouers  said:
			
		

> I've been intending to make those for some time. Just haven't gotten *"a round tuit"* yet.



 ;D :big: ;D

Glad our UK sense of humor is getting a foothold 8)

CC


----------



## ksouers

AllThumbs  said:
			
		

> Nice DRO. I think you should cut those "daggars" off the calipers tho. Could bite you. Use a cutoff wheel on a dremel or angle grinder.
> 
> Eric



Oh, I absolutely do plan on cutting those off!! As soon as possible, but I have to borrow a friend's cutoff grinder, though. I have a couple sets of calipers I need to cut. But for fitting up purposes, it works just fine.


Crew:
You betcha! I've been a fan of British humor since the sixties, from the mild Terry Thomas to the wacky Benny Hill and irreverent Monty Python. Holy Grail is still my favorite.


----------



## ksouers

TOOLS! More tools!

There was an estate sale in the area and they had tools. Lots and lots of them. A basement full.

Mostly hand tools, the stuff one collects over a lifetime to do odd jobs around the house. But there were also some machines, which I passed up. Most of it seemed to be geared towards woodworking but the guy obviously worked in metal as well.

I came across a Kennedy 7-drawer toolbox marked as US$50. This was the second day of the sale so they were selling at half price. $25 for a Kennedy? Including contents? SOLD!!

It's obviously an much older box, but still in very good shape.







Of course, it was full of unrecognizable odds and ends. But several of the drawers were packed with drill bits, reamers, taps, countersinks and counter bores.





The bottom drawers also had some incomplete projects. Lots of stuff to sort through. Hopefully most of it is still in usable condition.

If nothing else I got a decent toolbox at a good price. Something I've sorely needed for a while. The old Craftsman boxes are getting full and just aren't geared towards machinist's tools.


----------



## Powder keg

Great score!!!


----------



## rake60

$25 eh?






Congrats on the find!

Rick


----------



## ksouers

Yep, $25 greenbacks! The contents were worth more than that.

I'm guessing the box is from the mid 60's to late 70's era. The drawers work just as smooth as when they were new. Oh yeah, and I have the keys!

It was loaded up with stuff, had to weigh 30-40 pounds.

Took some time to sort through the stuff and take a quick inventory.

200+ drills, all under .375, most in the numbered sizes.
10 reamers, .375 and under.
20 taps
10 countersinks
3 counter bores
1 counter bore/countersink tool with changeable heads.
several Cleco clamps, no plyers though.
1 snap-ring plyers, inside ring.
Several plug gauges, most very small <.200.
4 small v-blocks, about the size of a US quarter.
several pieces of drill rod.
3 hand scribers.
Lots of punches of various sizes.
A whole vial full of drafting/divider points, about 30.
6 or 7 center drills
2 pieces of 1 inch x 1/2 inch x 8 inch hardened tool steel parallels.
several pieces of HSS tool bits, 3/16, 1/4, 1/2 inch
several depth gauges, some hand made.
hand made angle finder
several bits of aluminum, brass, bronze and steel in usable sizes.
couple pieces of stainless steel brake line, aircraft grade.
Shim stock.
several feeler gauges.
1 2-flute end mill, 3/8.


----------



## zeusrekning

Glad to know our greenbacks still have some value. 
Great find. Those Kennedy boxes seem to last forever.
Tim


----------



## ksouers

Well, things are slowly taking shape in the shop. I've been hitting local garage and estate sales and occasionally come across something useful. I've managed to add another Kennedy tool box, this one an 11-drawer model, so now I have more storage for tools. The 11-drawer is mostly dedicated to mill set-up and tooling. The Kennedy 7-drawer is for metrology and layout, and the Craftsman is lathe and non-precision tools. Though there are certainly tools that can be used on either machine, at least now drills, reamers and taps can be kept in separate drawers.






I've also picked up a small roll-around table that I've employed as a metrology station. I don't have a surface plate but the granite floor tile works well in it's place and it was much cheaper. Having everything on wheels makes it easy to move out of the way when I need to access other parts of the garage.





I've finally added a full 3-axis DRO to the mill. I've moved the X-axis scale to the back of the table and put a plastic cover over it for protection. It sure catches a lot of swarf back there! Now if I can only find a decent replacement for those accordian way protectors. Mine have all split and fallen apart.

Hunching over the mill has always been a pain in the neck. And back. And shoulders. I've been meaning to add a riser for it, and now finally did it. It's 4 pieces of 2x6 pine nailed together in a box then covered with 1x6 pine. This brings it up to about elbow height. Should be much more comfortable now.





I'm going to have to make a similar riser for the lathe. That bench is a little higher than the mill bench but still low enough that it needs a boost.


----------



## ksouers

It's been awhile since the last estate sale with tools, but we had another one today. This time I was the first one there and got to pick over everything instead of just taking what was left. I got the good stuff this time!

Mitutoyo dial caliper and Starrett Last Word test indicator. The Last Word is an older one, only graduated in thousandths, but the graduations are far enough apart to interpolate smaller measures.





Also go a Starrett Master Precision 4 1/2" sqare. This is the expensive one, accurate to .0001 over 6 inches.
And a Starrett 4 inch level. Really have no immediate need for it but couldn't pass it up, though I'd rather have the 12 inch model.





Got a box of shop made precision ground angles, from 1 degree to 45 degrees in 1 degree increments. Somebody had a lot of time on their hands!





I picked up some shop made matched v blocks and a nice accurate angle block. I carried it all home in a Kennedy two-drawer intermediate box to go under my 11-drawer.





There were also some smaller odds and ends, a couple reamers, a small Lufkin mag base, a couple Arkansas stones. Got the whole thing for $160 USD. Not bad at all.
I'm sorry that we lost another machinist, but his tools and his work will continue. I wish I had taken more money with me. The guy had a load of shop made tools, and it was all very high quality work.


----------



## CrewCab

ksouers  said:
			
		

> I'm sorry that we lost another machinist, but his tools and his work will continue.



Nice point Kev 8) ............... I'm sure he'd be pleased his stuff will continue to be used though .......... I know I would ;D

Good haul too .............. I don't know if we have similar sales over here :-\ .............. must look into it.


CC


----------



## baldrocker

Kevin CC
Nice to know others share my liking for old homemade shop tools.
I have a few pieces not much, but sometimes find myself 
holding something and wondering about who made it and their life.

That's enough you sentimental old fart, back to work  
BR


----------



## jack404

What a deal!!!

i paid $495 plus tax for a set of 1 deg Inc. 0-45 deg angles

glad the fella's tools are going onwards

cheers 

jack 

PS dont the box you made make the machine noise louder?? ( boom box effect??)


----------



## wareagle

Man... I have tried estate sales and have rarely found much. When I do, the people usually want new prices for the stuff, and the condition of the tools I have found has been serviceable, but noticeably used. One of these days....

As far as the tools carrying on the legacy... I can't agree more. It is a tribute to that original owner in my opinion.


----------



## ksouers

Thanks for the comments, guys. It's great to see that others share my views on these tools I've acquired through estate sales. My wife has strict instructions that my tools are to be sold or given away. They are not to be tossed out.

This last sale the guy was obviously a very fine craftsman and took great pride in his work. His tools were not abused in any way. All commercially made tools were kept in their boxes. Those not in a box were in a Gerstner tool chest or one of several large Snap-On roll-around chests. Asking price on the Gerstner was $500 USD, with contents, and was packed with quality stuff. He had tons of specialty tools that he'd made. Many V-blocks of various sizes, fixturing systems, everything well thought out and executed. Almost all of it was hardened tool steel, not just carbon steel to be used once and the job is done. All of it was ground to a high degree of finish and precision. Obviously a man of great pride and talent. I wish I had known him.


BR,
Yes, sometimes I'm very sentimental. Especially when it comes to things that a person has created with their own hands. And even more so in this case where it is quite obvious that tremendous pride was taken in making the tools.


Jack,
The machine is already very noisy, so the riser doesn't really add anything extra to the din. And I wear earmuffs anyway.


W/E,
That's usually the case here, maybe 4 or 5 estate sales a year with machine tools. And the tools are usually well used, sometimes abused. But the prices are usually quite reasonable if not downright cheap. There are lots of tool and die shops to help support the heavy industry in the area, we have automotive and aerospace as well as food service and university type R&D, so there is a bit of a glut of tools keeping the prices down. Most of the shop made stuff is I guess what might be called standard quality, about what I would make, maybe a little better. But this guy's stuff was in a class by itself. The best I've ever seen.


----------



## Propforward

Very nice - it's good to see someones loved tools going to a good home that apprecites them.

Nice shop! I am jealous, in the most positive manner possible!


----------



## ksouers

Thanks Stuart.
Though I think your shop is better, you have room. Lots of it ;D
My little area is only about 2 meters by 3 meters. Hardly room to swing a dead cat.
And no heat or air conditioning. (Well, ok, it's heated in the summer and cooled in the winter...)

And it's going to get a little smaller once I get the "big" mill in it's rightful place.






Don't let the picture fool you, I can just barely squeeze around either end of the table on that thing. I can't get behind it at all. Once it's cleaned up and I get the DRO fitted to it I will clean out where the mini-mill and drill press are and move it in their place.

Now if I could only get rid of the junk that's taking up the other 80% of the place...


----------



## Propforward

Ah - well I am lucky in that I have lots of room, BUT I also have to keep my car and motorcycles in the shop too, so I have to be careful on use of the space, but even so I am very happy with what I have - constant fernangling of where things are stored - and plenty of trips to the recycling center to get rid of junk! I just did one of those the other day!

There are some great acquisitions in your shop - very cool!


----------



## jack404

well Kevin 

you have the best deal i have seen in a while i love that 11 drawer box so much i went out and looked for one

found one too eh,  but after i realised the guy was not joking about the price i decided i'll make one or a reasonable copy

timber is still fairly cheap and i can make it as i wish ,want , afford etc

you folks will keep me busy and broke for years to come

at least i have a bit more room that you free ATM
( then my next project of a filing machine will start and we might be about even)

cheers

jack


----------



## Cedge

Jack
You managed to hit me right in the guilt....LOL. I need to get back on my own filing machine and get it buttoned up. Everything is done but the file collets and bolting the table top to the hinges. Getting side tracked is just way too easy here.

Steve


----------



## jack404

try this one

http://www.statecollegecentral.com/metallathe/MLA-18.html

and the build link http://www.frets.com/HomeShopTech/Projects/Filer/diefiler01.html


----------



## ksouers

Jack,
The 11-drawer was an outright purchase from it's previous owner. I didn't pick that one up at a sale. They are highly prized here, and usually priced to match. Even used and beat up as this one is. I have yet to see one at a garage or estate sale. I have seen, and acquired, the smaller boxes at reasonable prices though. I now have an eye out for the matching bottom box, but I'm afraid those are going to be as difficult to find and expensive as the 11-drawer. But I'm in no hurry, I have enough storage for the small to medium stuff at the moment.

Gerstner makes a very nice wooden version of the 11-drawer, but also very high priced.


----------



## ksouers

I've been slowly getting the Powermatic mill cleaned up over the past few weeks. First up was cleaning all the bearing surfaces with WD-40. The mill hadn't been lubed in quite a while and all the moving parts were dry as a bone. I use a mix of Mobil 1 0w20 synthetic motor oil and Lucas oil stabilizer for way lube, about 50-50 mix, also used it on the screws. The Lucas is an emulsifier that helps the oil stick to the surfaces, it doesn't just get scraped off. The old girl responded well to a little TLC, everything moves very smoothly now and requires a lot less force.

On the outside I used Simple Green to remove the dried oil and dirt mixed with chips. It works very well but you need to let it sit for a while to let it do it's job. So it's a repetitive routine: spray some cleaner, let it sit, scrub with a chip brush, let it sit, scrub some more, wipe it up and spray again and start over. Do this till it's clean. It's something to do when I had a few minutes, taking a break or waiting for soldered parts to cool.

Last weekend I mess up some parts for the TB2 and got so disgusted with myself for screwing that up I started installing the DRO on the mill. I hadn't planned on doing this until all the parts for TB2 were done and I had moved the mill to it's final work place but I needed to take my mind off my latest screw-up.

Check out the before and after pics. The after pics shows the DRO scales installed. I've decided to repaint also. This is not going to be a restoration, just clean up and protection. The machine is in good shape and doesn't need rebuilding. But it could stand a little dressing up. There are also a couple screws and bolts that could stand replacing just because I can, but nothing is screaming to be repaired.

Before:






After:











I had been looking at the Uniq DRO from Penn Tools for $720 USD plus shipping, but then checked out Shars. Their DRO was $665 USD including shipping, so that's the one I got. After re-reading Bog's thread about commissioning his new mill, and comparing what I got with his, I think I ended up with the same kit he did.






I still have to install the Z axis scales, but that's going to entail a bit more work and problem solving than I have time for right now.


----------



## Maryak

Kevin,

Great job on that mill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Best Regards
Bob


----------



## ksouers

Thanks Bob.
Except for adding the DRO all I did was remove about 35 years of dirt and oil stains. 
The Simple Green did all the hard work


----------



## jack404

Kev

i like your collet rack!! 

i have some sheet at work 

another job.. oh well be worth it to get em sorted 

and great going on the install 

( do watch the simple green it eats Alu and alu alloys)


----------



## ksouers

jack404  said:
			
		

> ( do watch the simple green it eats Alu and alu alloys)



Thanks Jack.
It also does a good job of removing paint if you leave it sit too long.


----------



## wareagle

Kevin, the DRO install looks good. Once you get some time with it, let us know how it is working for you!

BTW I love that old iron! It's fun to keep an old timer running (machine, that is).


----------



## ksouers

Winter is now in full swing here and the shop has been a$$-busting cold! Since Thanksgiving the temps have been below freezing, and last week in the single digits. I haven't been able to spend more than a few minutes before my hands hurt and had to go inside to warm up. I did get a propane heater and it helps quite a bit, but it does take a while to warm things up and the garage is too big to get completely warm.

Back just before it started turning cold I started re-arranging stuff in the garage to annex some space for the shop, mostly to make room for the big mill. But when the first cold snap came I thought it would be nice to put up a partition to try to trap some of the heat in the shop area. 

Last weekend we started demolition on the kitchen/bathroom/laundry remodel, part of the "real" cost of purchasing the mill. The previous owner had one wall in the kitchen covered in a hideous rattan-patterned plywood paneling. That was the first thing to come down and so a couple panels were salvaged for the new partition in the shop. I also had some lumber left over from a shelving project so that was used to add an "L" to the wall for some extra stability. 

Enough waffling! The partition was installed today. It's temporarily in place and can be moved easily if need be. If it warms up enough I'll get some paint on the walls to cover the pattern and help brighten up the place. As you can see by the thermometer the heater has it a rather "toasty" 60F 






The partition is only eight feet long, so it's a little short of the total length of the shop, but I gained an extra 3 feet in width.


----------



## kvom

60F is a nice working temp, at least for me. That's what I have the thermostat set in my place. Your shop is cominnbg along nicely.


----------



## Mike N

When its below Zero F I leave the thermostat set at 45F & stay inside. Otherwise I turn it up to 65F when I get home from work, eat dinner and by the time I get out there to work its toasty warm. I leave the heat up on the weekends, it still costs about 75$ @month to heat the 26' x 36' shop with forced air natural gas, I have it insulated like a thermos bottle!


----------

